# Injured when I fell off my bike



## Simba1off (23 Jul 2011)

A few weeks ago I managed to fall off my bike. My right shoulder took all the impact and whilst I don't think I've done any major damage to the shoulder and collar bones it seems that I've really damaged the tendons and muscles in this area to the point that when out riding for days after my right shoulder aches constantly plus I have problems raising my arm up.
Anybody had a simlar injury if so how long did it take for you to recover?
Thanks


----------



## Banjo (23 Jul 2011)

Simba1off said:


> A few weeks ago I managed to fall off my bike. My right shoulder took all the impact and whilst I don't think I've done any major damage to the shoulder and collar bones it seems that I've really damaged the tendons and muscles in this area to the point that when out riding for days after my right shoulder aches constantly plus I have problems raising my arm up.
> Anybody had a simlar injury if so how long did it take for you to recover?
> Thanks



Many years ago playing rugby on a hard pitch. Felt fine unless I lifted my arm up then serious pain. It took a few weeks to heal itself.


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Jul 2011)

Go to your Doctor. Seriously: go!


----------



## al-fresco (24 Jul 2011)

I took a trip over the handlebars back in March and it took at least 8 weeks for the muscles in my right arm to get back to normal. (i.e. to the point where I could lift the same weight without hurting.) Last week I was stretching out the arm after a gym session and I realised I could still feel the effect of the injury - 4 months after the accident. Deep muscle injuries take a long time to heal.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2011)

Doctors - then if advised - physio, but you may have to pay for it - getting physio on the NHS is near on impossible.

I was knocked off my bike 2.5 years ago, which eventually resulted in a shoulder decompression 6 months ago. I still can't bear any heavy weight through it, and I've got permanent nerve damage in my neck (head and shoulder hit ground and stretched the nerves).

*Most likely you've soft tissue damage to either the A/C joint or rotator cuff - the a/c is where the knobbly bit is at the top end of your collar bone. The rotator cuff is the muscles and tendons that surround the shoulder joint.*

Mine was stiff after the accident, but I noticed that the shoulder clicked and crunched. A/C joint sprain was diagnosed, but the GP/physio thought it would need a decompression (space inside shoulder was tight and tendons/muscles become inflamed).

MRI scans showed tendonosis is the supraspinatus muscle (one of the rotator cuff muscles that runs from the back through the top of your shoulder).

The op found scoring on my bones in the joint (from the accident) and they were burred off, and some more space made.

My joint is now mechanically great (better than the other) but I've still got a lot of pain. The consultant has hinted I might need my A/C joint operating on (they take 5mm off the end) - which if I'm honest, I don't think I'll bother as I'm concerned my shoulder will become unstable.


So off to the docs, they can easily detect where the damage is as they do a few stretches, and if it's painful, then it tells them where the problem is.


----------



## Simba1off (24 Jul 2011)

Hi
Thanks for the info!
At the time I didn't go to the doctor thinking I hadn't done any major damage. If the area became discoloured and I had sever pain then I would have seeked medical advice. I knew I had damaged the muscle but riding a bike at the moment seems to aggravate my shoulder which lasts a few days then eases off again.
Will have to wait a few more weeks by the sound of it!
Thanks!


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Jul 2011)

Simba1off said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the info!
> At the time I didn't go to the doctor thinking I hadn't done any major damage. If the area became discoloured and I had sever pain then I would have seeked medical advice. I knew I had damaged the muscle but riding a bike at the moment seems to aggravate my shoulder which lasts a few days then eases off again.
> Will have to wait a few more weeks by the sound of it!
> Thanks!



It doesn't sound as if you're going to the Doc............does it?


----------



## Simba1off (24 Jul 2011)

Hi Betty swollocks
No I don't intend at this moment to go to the doctors but I do thank you for your concern. I think all they would do is give me some anti inflam tabs or send me off for an x-ray then on my way!
regards
Mark


----------



## craigwend (24 Jul 2011)

Ignore at your peril

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2011)

craigwend said:


> Ignore at your peril
> 
> http://www.cyclechat...l__rotator+cuff



+1 I ended up like Craigwend.

PS How's the recovery gone Craigwend - I'm nearly 6 months post op and it's still blooming painfull !


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2011)

OP - go to the doc, and ask them to do a couple of tests - if they won't see a physio and find out what is wrong.

These are common injuries for cyclists (after a fall) and rugby players.


----------



## craigwend (25 Jul 2011)

fossyant said:


> +1 I ended up like Craigwend.
> 
> PS How's the recovery gone Craigwend - I'm nearly 6 months post op and it's still blooming painfull !



2 years on  - seems a long time ago now (almost) full recovery.

100% movement back

90% strength back - I don't think it will ever be exactly what it was, I have a few positions where my shoulder just can't weight bare fully, though luckily nothing in normal everyday life. 
If I had to do pull ups on a bar I dont think my left shoulder / muscles would be (is) strong enough. 
I still do small series of exercises & stretches 'most' days which does help.

Operation scars just about invisible - keyhole surgery, so not surprising.

I was 'lucky' there was 'enough' of my tendon left to not have to take it off & re-attach, just a partial thickness tear (hole), & a 'textbook' operation too.

I was pretty much okayish within 6 weeks and back to _'as good as it gets'_ by 7 months.

Also not having to live on painkillers / in pain is such a relief; colleagues commented on how much happier I was.


I still have 'niggles' more like a dull ache than 'pain' at certain times, it's not the same, however 100% better than pre-op.


----------

